# what is this algae?



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

does anyone know what this algae is and what causes it? thanks!


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

It's hard to see. Try taking the pic with a better light or with a flash.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

here is a better picture


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Interesting....


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

brown diatom algae if it easily rubs off the leaves


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> brown diatom algae if it easily rubs off the leaves


I doubt! as I had it once long long time back...specially if you have florite in your tank....you notice that!


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> brown diatom algae if it easily rubs off the leaves


not diatom, doesn't not rub off at all.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

It is a red algae. The Marsilea is a bit stagnant and the old leaves are a great substrate for this algae, get it growing. Make sure there is water movement, CO2 and ferts available. Mine will get this if CO2 is low, suspect that is the usual cause. Haven't tried Excel on it yet, might work. Or might try H2O2 on it. I gave up on the plant formerly known as E. tenellus because of this algae.


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like BBA to me.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

taniner said:


> Looks like BBA to me.


definitely not bba




Kathyy said:


> It is a red algae. The Marsilea is a bit stagnant and the old leaves are a great substrate for this algae, get it growing. Make sure there is water movement, CO2 and ferts available. Mine will get this if CO2 is low, suspect that is the usual cause. Haven't tried Excel on it yet, might work. Or might try H2O2 on it. I gave up on the plant formerly known as E. tenellus because of this algae.


tried both excel and h2o2, none worked.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like the same stuff I used to get on anubias petite in a medium light tank. I ended up doing a bleach dip, which worked, though it did some damage. Unfortunately you don't have that option. I'd suggest making sure CO2 is readily available, or ripping out all the affected leaves and reducing lighting.


----------



## andyjw (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe that it is the same algae that I have been fighting for the last 2 years. It also appears on the substrate.

Increased CO2 levels (pressurised), black outs, Flourish Excel, H2O2 don't touch it. Last Xmas, I did a complete strip down and bleached then boiled everything. All the plants were replaced but it made no difference, the algae was back in 6 weeks!

Having given you the bad news, now for the good news - it appears to be a form of bacteria like BGA, not a true algae. In desperation, I dosed the tanked for 5 days with Maracyn (Erythromycin) and it virtually cleared the tank after the fifth day. It has since come back, so I plan a longer dose to try and rid the tank of this algae for good. I hate using antibiotics, but nothing else appears to work.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

andyjw said:


> I believe that it is the same algae that I have been fighting for the last 2 years. It also appears on the substrate.
> 
> Increased CO2 levels (pressurised), black outs, Flourish Excel, H2O2 don't touch it. Last Xmas, I did a complete strip down and bleached then boiled everything. All the plants were replaced but it made no difference, the algae was back in 6 weeks!
> 
> Having given you the bad news, now for the good news - it appears to be a form of bacteria like BGA, not a true algae. In desperation, I dosed the tanked for 5 days with Maracyn (Erythromycin) and it virtually cleared the tank after the fifth day. It has since come back, so I plan a longer dose to try and rid the tank of this algae for good. I hate using antibiotics, but nothing else appears to work.


yes, that does look like what i have in the tank. fortunately for me, it seems to have somehow stopped developing. don't know for sure yet, i have to trim out all the affected old leaves to be sure. I am actually more interested in finding out the cause of it to prevent it from coming back.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Any update about this algae? I believe I got this as well, though I thought it was BBA. But not sure.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

it turned out to be some BGA type of algae, used EM in the tank per instruction on this thread
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/126425-red-algae-2.html
it has been a month i believe, plants are growing better, and i don't see any of this black stuff on MM or S repens anymore. Many thanks to Sara who helped identify them with her microscope.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I have seen this on a few pieces of my substrate and on the trailing edge of some of my leaves. It never gets out of control and I didn't know it could even turn into a problem.


----------



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

I think I have this garbage too. Thank god you guys figured it out because nothing kills this stuff but meds apparently. Ill be buying some with a quikness. We need to put the word out about this scourge I think this is commonly mistaken for bba. I have recently increased light, ferts, and c02 and it has spread.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I dont see how BGA and BBA could be confused. 

All the BBA I have seen it fuzzy, wiry, or bushy and all the BGA I have seen its flat, green, slimy, comes off in sheets and smells funky.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I have some of this on a rock in my 26g punk tank. I have some Ultra Life BGA remover, I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

This type of cyanobacteria is more black in color and doesn't come off like bga. Read the whole thread. I just bought some meds I can't wait to nuke this stuff.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

jl209 said:


> This type of cyanobacteria is more black in color and doesn't come off like bga. Read the whole thread. I just bought some meds I can't wait to nuke this stuff.


I did read the whole thread, what I have in my tank is black, looks just like the pics here.


----------



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

I was responding to kamikazi


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

jl209 said:


> I was responding to kamikazi


Oops, my bad, sorry. I haven't done anything about this black crap on the rock as I wasn't sure what it was. I'll try to find the time today to take it out and see if it scrapes off. I agree, it doesn't look anything like the blue green cyno (or red slime in saltwater tanks).


----------



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

Its cool. I'm praying this is my problem this stuff is impossible to remove. It must not be that common because there aren't many posts about it. That or most people think its bba. It definetly should be put in the algae database. Since adding more light, ferts, and c02 my other algae is reversing but this stuff is spreading.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I've had this a few times. It's hard and spotty like GSA, and reddish black like BBA.

For me, it appears on plants and hardscape if tank parameters are bad, or particular plants if they're unhealthy and growing slow. I've always been able to deal with it by first fixing any problems, then trimming and/or doing H2O2 spot treatments. Spot treatments are only mildly effective; they must be repeated to slowly remove it, layer by hard layer.

There are dozens of types of nuisance algae, and only a few names. I always assumed it was in the BBA family, just a different type than the fuzzy stuff.

Interesting to hear it may actually be another kind of BGA. I almost wish I had some to experiment on.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

jl209 said:


> This type of cyanobacteria is more black in color and doesn't come off like bga. Read the whole thread. I just bought some meds I can't wait to nuke this stuff.


I read the whole thread. I was just saying that BGA and BBA don't usually have alot in common. I didn't see where anyone definitively said it was BGA other than in that red algae thread where someone said they went on the advice of it being a type of cyano and treated with EM and it worked. 

Just to prevent confusion I don't think whatever this is should be called BGA, maybe just call in cyanobacteria unless the specific type is determined. I don't even really understand how why cyanobacteria is commonly called blue green algae since its not an algae and not alway blue/green. Anytime I have seen reference to BGA its been the green slimy stuff.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It's definitely BGA. Here's proof:




























Oh, I hit the submit key to fast, so to add, I have a few more shots of this if anyone is interested, but I was able to email the pictures to a guy that studies cyano and he confirmed there were three different cyanos present (I'll look up the names later if anyone is interested). There was also a small amount of GDA and diatoms present, but in neglible amounts.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

sewingalot could you add captions to the pictures you posted might be helpful for folks in the future to know exactly what they are looking at.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Right off hand, I remember Anabaena (the spiraly one), Chroococcus, Gloeocapsa and Microcystis species, but not I need to dig up that email to confirm.

Here is a great link to show different cyanos, by the way: 

http://www.keweenawalgae.mtu.edu/gallery_pages/cyanobacteria1.htm


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks for the pics Sara, i been getting attacked by the same type of algae and no matter what i do it will always comes back.

someone said using Maracyn (Erythromycin), how much do i use in 50g tank to get rid of this algae.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

happi said:


> thanks for the pics Sara, i been getting attacked by the same type of algae and no matter what i do it will always comes back.
> 
> someone said using Maracyn (Erythromycin), how much do i use in 50g tank to get rid of this algae.


dosage for EM can be found here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/126425-red-algae-2.html


----------

